# cant shoot no more



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I havnt been on for a while cos i cant shoot my catapults no more, i have a lot of pain when i try to use the catapults, so my hunting days are over, ive cut all my hunting bands down to target bands,
at least have my guns and dogs, but will miss the catapults, cheers a fed up jeff


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I know what you mean, do you have helbow pain?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

best to stop and perhaps get it checked out with an x-ray and physical if you would like

stretching might help increase perfusion and getting rid of all the lactic acid accumulated in your tendons

stretching should be static and 30~60 seconds


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Its from when i smashed my hand, ive damaged the nerves and my knuckle was smashed, i have no grip, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I understand, I hve nerve damage in my left hand. Some strength may come back, it did with mine. -- Tex


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Jeff...

Bad to hear this. Maybe you could get a lot of you power back by a good physiotherapy?! Didn't you doctor advise you to do so?

I hope your strength will come back.

I broke my right hand several times as a young roughneck. The last time it broke I had a big surgery and I got a pretty huge piece of metal implanted in my hand. The doctor said,"Your boxing days are over and your days as a pianist as well if you don't do physiotherapy." (I was never a pianist but nevermind)
After a few weeks training the hand under supervision of a nice nurse the feeling and the strength came partially back. The first time trying to shoot trap after the surgery was ****... I couldn't even hold a rifle. Pulling the pouch of a slingshot unthinkable...
Today everything is fine again. Nearly 90% of the power did increase again.

I hope you will get well soon and you will be able to start you passion for slingshots again.

Greetings

Ulf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, Sorry to hear that .. hope you'll recover very soon. take care


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that jeff. I recently bought a crossbow pistol and it's great for target shooting and doesn't require any great strength
http://www.bladesandbows.co.uk/


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats terrible jeff







you can still hunt with single bands though they still have plenty of power


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that!
I hope something devolopes to help, you're a great shooter and it would be a real shame if you couldn't anymore.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

when nerves get damaged the endoneurial sheath might still be intact, although both ends of the nerve die off around the site of injury regeneration can occur at the proximal end at a rate of 2mm/day. we just don't know how far back the damage is.

also if you would like to have a surgery done it will help, however i doubt it will return to previous strength levels from the cases i've seen at microsurgery department. normal function can be resumed no problem.

you may try out wrist braced slingshots they require no grip just put your palm against the handle, i have very nice extra ones if you want, free of charge, you may choose to return to me when you recover

give the hand some rest i'm sure most of it will come back


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

or try a wrist rocket you barley have to grip them


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Sorry to hear that.

dgui


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Join the club, Jeff. Very sorry to hear about this. I'm not as bad off as you, but I can't pull the double thera gold's anymore either. If you can still shoot targets with your forks, all is not lost, mate. It's still a lot of fun. Keep smiling, whatever.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that but, 'm sure your hand will come good so you can shoot again..good luck Jeff.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear this,wishing you the best.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Slingshots are so painful








I will recommend this slingshot:
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1928-faustgriffschleuder05/
but maybe it is now too late...

all the best Tobias


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

If you have any grip at all, we should be able to find a design that works for you; with all the inventive people here, I'm surprised you haven't already received some through the door.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly you have my sympathies. You might try one of the wrist brace models, as was suggested. Or make a glove shot, which also does not require a lot of hand strength. If the problem is holding the pouch, try switching hands. OR (what I like) make yourself a slingshot crossbow. If you can shoot a rifle or shotgun, you will do fine with a slingshot crossbow.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! Like was said, you should try a Wrist Rocket with a Release. Like the wooden release that Joerg made. I am sure that some gracious (and good woodworker) would be happy to make you one.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> when nerves get damaged the endoneurial sheath might still be intact, although both ends of the nerve die off around the site of injury regeneration can occur at the proximal end at a rate of 2mm/day. we just don't know how far back the damage is.
> 
> also if you would like to have a surgery done it will help, however i doubt it will return to previous strength levels from the cases i've seen at microsurgery department. normal function can be resumed no problem.
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind offer, im thinking of making one ha ha, something like the kingkat


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry about that... When I got slingshot mania, I understand what it means to you...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeff,
Don't give up on it Bud. Therapy nice and easy and slow can help. Some guys on here have even used their other hand. It will take a lot of time. You can also use a Starship-Wrist Braced model also. You could actually strap the thing on thereby relieving stress. I don't know the whole story Bud if you want you can give me a PM and we'll come up with something for you. You have to shoot Jeff!!!! You love it too much Bud! Flatband


----------

